# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Aos administradores

## Paulo Coelho

estava uma mensagem no topo da pagina a dizer que eu não tenho colocado mensagens e a convidar para o fazer.
Ora muito bem coloquei uma mensagem e qual não é o meu espanto que passado uma hora esta mensagem foi retirada o que aliás já não é a 1ª nem a segunda vez que acontece .
 tudo bem que achem que as mensagens nao se enquandram no forum e se assim é não ponham mensagens a incentivar para depois tirar .
ou se quiserem digam que eu deixo de visitar este forum.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Não percebo a tua questão...

Estás a falar do topico de sugestao aos lojistas?
Está na área de convivio e diversão, que é a área onde melhor se enquadra.

Tambem ninguem solicitou a tua não participação no forum  :Smile: , desde que a mesma respeite as regras, facto que é aplicado a todos os membros.

----------


## Filipe Simões

é uma funcionalidade automatica do forum o aparecer essa mensagem de incentivo, o eliminar uma mensagem postada é que não é normal, pode ser um erro do sistema.

Onde colocaste essa mensagem?

Ela não terá sido apenas movida para a área correcta?

----------


## João Magano

> estava uma mensagem no topo da pagina a dizer que eu não tenho colocado mensagens e a convidar para o fazer.
> Ora muito bem coloquei uma mensagem e qual não é o meu espanto que passado uma hora esta mensagem foi retirada o que aliás já não é a 1ª nem a segunda vez que acontece .
>  tudo bem que achem que as mensagens nao se enquandram no forum e se assim é não ponham mensagens a incentivar para depois tirar .
> ou se quiserem digam que eu deixo de visitar este forum.


[COLOR="Navy"] :Olá:  

Deves estar a fazer alguma confusão, estão cá 38 mensagens tuas, inclusive uma efectuada hoje pelas 12h05m:

----------

